# Weekly Sundown Night Skiing Gathering?



## Greg (May 17, 2006)

It seems there are a lot of folks planning to hit the mighty Sundown next season. 2knees and I were chatting via PM about maybe setting up a designated weeknight to ski the mountain next season. Might be cool to have an AZ gathering each week over there...


----------



## bvibert (May 17, 2006)

You know I'm down for something.  It'll depend on my work schedule though..


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 17, 2006)

I would not be able to make it week to week but I'm sure a few night out of the season I could.


----------



## Vortex (May 17, 2006)

This looks like fun.  Its like a night without going to the gym or riding the stationary bike, ow ya its fun also.:beer:


----------



## Greg (May 17, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> This looks like fun.  Its like a night without going to the gym or riding the stationary bike, ow ya its fun also.:beer:


Nice. Glad to hear you're gonna make the trip down every week, Bob!


----------



## Vortex (May 17, 2006)

Greg I'll make as many trips as you did up with us .:beer: 

As for B--- Busting Tree_skier myself and Chile had 1.5 hour rides at least one way.  Must just be NH is the best.:lol:   Seriously.  The night out is such a cool thing.  You get more fresh snow chances that way.   Every weekend was a 3  day ski weekend.  Just had to make a pit stop at work on Monday


----------



## Greg (May 18, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Greg I'll make as many trips as you did up with us .:beer:


Ouch. :???: 

;-)


----------



## loafer89 (May 18, 2006)

We are going up to look at houses this weekend, and I think the commute to ski at Sundown/Mohawk will be one of the deciding factors in a home site.

Count me in for next season for sure. As it stands right now the new office is only 21 miles from Sundown.


----------



## 2knees (May 18, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> We are going up to look at houses this weekend, and I think the commute to ski at Sundown/Mohawk will be one of the deciding factors in a home site.
> 
> Count me in for next season for sure. As it stands right now the new office is only 21 miles from Sundown.



good thing about sundown is that they sell their half day tickets in a 4 hour or 2 hour block so you can skip out of work early, buy a 2 hour ticket and still be home for dinner.  a quickie, so to speak.

actually i went before work one morning also.  very convenient.


----------



## bvibert (May 18, 2006)

FYI, I think those 2 hours deals are only available mid-week.  I should also point out the 2 hour tickets are a result of the ticket scanning that everyone hates so much, they would have never done that before the scanners came along..


----------



## Greg (May 18, 2006)

I have no problem with scanning...provided several chairs aren't skipped in the process...


----------



## loafer89 (May 18, 2006)

2knees said:
			
		

> good thing about sundown is that they sell their half day tickets in a 4 hour or 2 hour block so you can skip out of work early, buy a 2 hour ticket and still be home for dinner. a quickie, so to speak.
> 
> actually i went before work one morning also. very convenient.


 
When I told my wife how close Ski Sundown was to our new office, was she gave me quite a disdainfull look, you guys are not helping.

:flame:  :uzi:       :smash:                 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Greg (May 19, 2006)

Cool. Looks like we might be able to get a small group going this year! B - we'll get you mastering those bumps in no time!


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 19, 2006)

What are the times for this any idea yet? That makes a big difference on how many times I could go.


----------



## 2knees (May 19, 2006)

The place is small enough and so centrally setup that you almost invariably are going to run into one another at one point.  Figuratively speaking.  I tend to get there around 7/7:30 and go until closing.  But as we get closer to the season we could always setup a meeting time. If we were to say something like 8:00 pm at the sundeck, that gives the early and late arrivals time to gather themselves.  just a thought.


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 19, 2006)

2knees said:
			
		

> The place is small enough and so centrally setup that you almost invariably are going to run into one another at one point.  Figuratively speaking.  I tend to get there around 7/7:30 and go until closing.  But as we get closer to the season we could always setup a meeting time. If we were to say something like 8:00 pm at the sundeck, that gives the early and late arrivals time to gather themselves.  just a thought.


Early works best for me. I would most likely have to leave by 8.


----------



## 2knees (May 19, 2006)

it'll work out im sure.  i, for one, am pretty flexible on timing.  Last season i would go home first and get hit with, "honey, could you just......." before getting out the door again.


----------



## Greg (May 19, 2006)

2knees said:
			
		

> it'll work out im sure.  i, for one, am pretty flexible on timing.  Last season i would go home first and get hit with, "honey, could you just......." before getting out the door again.


No kidding.

Maybe check in for a few minutes at the sundeck at the top of each hour? If the bumps are set up on Nor'easter, Pat and I will be easy to find...


----------



## bvibert (May 19, 2006)

2knees said:
			
		

> it'll work out im sure.  i, for one, am pretty flexible on timing.  Last season i would go home first and get hit with, "honey, could you just......." before getting out the door again.


Same here.  It'll probably be easier for me to get out once my daughter has gone to sleep around 6:30/7.  I'm sure I could make it out a few times earlier than that though.


----------



## Greg (May 19, 2006)

So....so far the potential Sundown crew is:

Greg
bvibert
ALLSKIING
2knees
loafer89

Any others? Beano? Catul?

Grassi21? I think you said you'll be hitting Sundown a lot next season.


----------



## loafer89 (May 19, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> So....so far the potential Sundown crew is:
> 
> Greg
> bvibert
> ...


 
Don't forget about my skiing sidekick as I am sure that he will be along for some of my night trips.:-D


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 19, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> So....so far the potential Sundown crew is:
> 
> Greg
> bvibert
> ...


Hey ya where is Beano? He wants to work on skiing the bumps.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 20, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Any others? Beano? Catul?
> 
> Grassi21? I think you said you'll be hitting Sundown a lot next season.




I'll try to make it up a few times.  It's a tough one on a weekday.


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 14, 2006)

We just went into contract with our house and I will be up looking for a house on friday. I will be looking in Simsbury, which is very close to Ski Sundown.


----------



## Greg (Jun 14, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> We just went into contract with our house and I will be up looking for a house on friday. I will be looking in Simsbury, which is very close to Ski Sundown.


Indeed. Very cool. Good luck.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 14, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> We just went into contract with our house and I will be up looking for a house on friday. I will be looking in Simsbury, which is very close to Ski Sundown.


Cool, Simsbury is nice.  Like you said, it's prety close to Sundown.   :beer:


----------



## Greg (Jun 14, 2006)

Likely less than 6 months before the mighty Ski sundown opens back up, guys! Woohoo!


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 14, 2006)

I think that between finding a new house, moving our company and helping my father move, it will be ski season again before I know it. Hopefully my son can get in an October day under his belt this fall.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 15, 2006)

simsbury is a very very nice town.  if you golf, there are plenty of courses around and you are close to everything yet still in a suburban setting.  rt 44 can be a nightmare unfortunately.


----------



## madskier6 (Jul 11, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> So....so far the potential Sundown crew is:
> 
> Greg
> bvibert
> ...



I just noticed this thread.  Count me in on attending several of these (just not every week).  I work in Windsor, CT so it's very easy for me.  I know this sounds ignorant but I never realized how close I am to Sundown.  While I've never skied there, this sounds great.  More details I'm sure as the season approaches.


----------



## Greg (Jul 11, 2006)

Cool. New blood!


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 25, 2006)

The family finally settled on a location for a house in Connecticut and we are having one built for us in Coventry, so I will be about 40 miles away from Ski Sundown.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 25, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> So....so far the potential Sundown crew is:
> 
> Greg
> bvibert
> ...



IN!!!  This shouldn't be a tough sell to the wife.  I will just replace my weekly summer lacrosse games with a night at Sundown.  I'm usually out of work around 5ish.  When you guys cut off to hit the mogul run I'll hit Temptor or Canyon Run.  If you guys inspire me I may be willing to get a taste of moguls at the end of the season.  

The housing search has settled in around Newtown/Bethel/Brookfield/Southbury/Woodbury.  Wherever we end up it will be slightly closer than Trumbull.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 25, 2006)

Grassi21 said:
			
		

> IN!!!  This shouldn't be a tough sell to the wife.  I will just replace my weekly summer lacrosse games with a night at Sundown.  I'm usually out of work around 5ish.  When you guys cut off to hit the mogul run I'll hit Temptor or Canyon Run.  If you guys inspire me I may be willing to get a taste of moguls at the end of the season.
> 
> The housing search has settled in around Newtown/Bethel/Brookfield/Southbury/Woodbury.  Wherever we end up it will be slightly closer than Trumbull.


Don't worry Grassi, I'm not much of a bumper yet myself.  Temptor and Canyon are the norm for me.

Good luck on the house search.  If you move to Woodbury you'll have a ski area right in your backyard...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 25, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Don't worry Grassi, I'm not much of a bumper yet myself.  Temptor and Canyon are the norm for me.
> 
> Good luck on the house search.  If you move to Woodbury you'll have a ski area right in your backyard...



I will have both a ski area and my in-laws in my backyard.  The wife grew up in Woodbury and her folks are still there.  I have to hit Woodbury for at least a taste.  I've driven by a few times this past season but the lure isn't there.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 25, 2006)

I've never been to Woodbury either, I just could never justify it...


----------



## Greg (Jul 25, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Coventry, so I will be about *40 miles* away from Ski Sundown.


Ooof. Not exactly Simsbury, eh?

You have to check out the Bidwell Tavern in Coventry. We used to go there a lot back in college. They have a ton of different flavored wings and great brews. Really cool place.

Grassi/Brian - we'll get you guys out on the bumps this season. Just keep punishing yourself. Repitition is the key. The Nor'easter bumps are actually great ones to try as the pitch is pretty mellow. Watching Pat slam through them will be inspiring. Seriously though - if you want to really get good at bumps (critical in becoming a true all mountain skier) you just have to pay your dues and accept the pain.  It really is a commitment. There were nights last season when that's the only run I'd ski - translated to 70+ runs over the course of the season and it really helped me a lot. Local night sessions on the bumps are very helpful for when you hit the bigger more advanced mountains on the weekends. It'll make you a much better groomed trail skier too.

Remember that feeling when you first were able to link smooth turns? Well, the first time you are able to navigate a bump line while abosorpbing/extending, and are able to link a dozen bumps or so together is as awesome a feeling; maybe better. For me, bumps have become addictive. I'm still learning myself, but I'd be happy to provide any tips or critique your runs; not that I'm an expert by any means, but as an aspiring bumper I can at least suggest what has recently helped me.

Can't wait!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 25, 2006)

That's the plan.  I've read that learning to bump is a skill that will help all over the mountain.


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 25, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Ooof. Not exactly Simsbury, eh?
> 
> You have to check out the Bidwell Tavern in Coventry. We used to go there a lot back in college. They have a ton of different flavored wings and great brews. Really cool place.


 
We just could not find a subdivision that had a house in the location and price range that we wanted, and this location is right on the Tolland/Coventry line 2 miles from I-84, and only 20 miles from work on a 65mph highway. At least it is on the route to Sugarloaf, and the loaf is now only 300 miles away.

My office is only 20 miles from Ski Sundown, so there will be plenty of opportunities to ski after work during the winter.


----------



## Greg (Jul 25, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> My office is only 20 miles from Ski Sundown, so there will be plenty of opportunities to ski after work during the winter.


Nice! So it sounds like you'll make many Sundown night sessions. Don't forget about the Bidwell. Awesome place!

So, guys - we need to pick a day for this. I don't have a preference, but I think the middle of the week may be best; just to break it up a bit - how are Wednesdays for everybody?

Only a bit over 4 months until CT night skiing resumes!


----------



## Greg (Jul 25, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> We just could not find a subdivision that had a house in the location and price range that we wanted, and this location is right on the Tolland/Coventry line 2 miles from I-84, and only 20 miles from work on a 65mph highway. At least it is on the route to Sugarloaf, and the loaf is now only 300 miles away.


Nice! And easy access to VT ski areas via 291/91. Conventry is in a pretty area of CT. New construction is interesting. Good luck!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 25, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> So, guys - we need to pick a day for this. I don't have a preference, but I think the middle of the week may be best; just to break it up a bit - how are Wednesdays for everybody?
> 
> Only a bit over 4 months until CT night skiing resumes!


At this point Wednesdays are as good as any other day for me.


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 25, 2006)

I have been doing some ski area distances from our new homesite on mapquest:

Ski Sundown: 41 miles
Wachusett: 67 miles
Berkshire East: 101 miles
Killington: 173 miles
Belleayre: 200 miles:-(  I will miss the Catskills
Sugarbush: 224 miles
Sugarloaf: 319 miles


----------



## madskier6 (Jul 25, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> At this point Wednesdays are as good as any other day for me.



Wednesday's are good for me as well.  I know I'm a late comer to this night skiing at Sundown proposal but I will definitely make it a couple of times a month if I can do it right after work.

What time are you thinking about gathering?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 26, 2006)

Wednesdays work for me too.  I'm out of work by 5 or 5:30.  I work in Norwalk so I can easily be there by 7.  I can get a good warm up in before you guys start pushing me down that bump run.   :wink:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 26, 2006)

It was much easier for me to get there a little later, like 7:30-8:00, last year.  That way I could put my daughter to bed before I left.  This year will probably be about the same, but I'll try to make it earlier sometimes if others will be there...


----------



## Greg (Jul 26, 2006)

I like to get there by 7 pm, but sometimes that's not in the cards either. I'm going to set the precedence this season though that Wednesdays (or whatever night we settle on) is the Sundown ski night and I'll try to get there before 7. I suggested earlier in this thread that we simply all agree to wait by the sundeck for a minute or two at the top of each hour. Some of us know each other already, and once we all meet it will be easy to hook up. The place is small enough so it's not easy to get separated from the group. Pat and I will likely be in the bumps if anyone is looking for us.


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 26, 2006)

I am self employed, but I am usually done with work by 5pm at the latest and can probably be at Sundown by 6:00pm at the latest. The only caveat for me not being able to be with you guys in the early part of the season is that our new home is scheduled to be completed around 12/15, so I may be to buzy until early January for skiing at night.

I guess I will be keeping a pair of skis and boots at the office


----------



## 2knees (Jul 26, 2006)

wednesdays sound fine to me.  I'm more on the 7:00/7:30 end of it as i will probably go home from work before heading out.  But like greg has said, the sundeck is an easy meeting spot for people who are getting there at different times.  should be fun.  hopefully i can make a bunch of these.


----------



## Greg (Jul 26, 2006)

2knees said:
			
		

> should be fun.  hopefully i can make a bunch of these.


Likewise. An thanks for this idea!


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 26, 2006)

Does this kind of planning apply to other ski areas in Connecticut? Will we be meeting at the steep and deep slopes of Woodbury next year?:lol:  with it's self loading double chair.

I am game to revisit any ski area in the state except for Powder Ridge, last January was my third and FINAL visit, that place is ready to implode on itself.


----------



## Greg (Jul 26, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Does this kind of planning apply to other ski areas in Connecticut?


The only other CT area that I'd probably consider is Mohawk; although I enjoy Sundown much more, but I'm not opposed to Mohawk if a group wanted to meet there. It's probably even close enough to JimG. to attend...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm game for Mohawk as well.  I did Mohawk twice early in the season and didn't ski anything off of the Arrow or Boulder lifts.  I'm sure all of those trails are within my reach after the progress I made at the end of last season.


----------



## Greg (Jul 26, 2006)

Grassi21 said:
			
		

> I'm sure all of those trails are within my reach after the progress I made at the end of last season.


If you can ski Gunbarrel at Sundown, you can easily ski anything at Mohawk...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 26, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> If you can ski Gunbarrel at Sundown, you can easily ski anything at Mohawk...



That's what I was thinking.  I would still like to explore that half of the mountain.  

Between these Wed. gatherings and what I can do on the weekends, I may have to do an upward revision on my estimate for days skied.


----------



## Greg (Jul 27, 2006)

So it looks like the Sundown crew is now:

Greg
bvibert
ALLSKIING
2knees
loafer89
Grassi21
madskier6

Any other takers? All are welcome!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 27, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> So it looks like the Sundown crew is now:
> 
> Greg
> bvibert
> ...



A guest appearance here and there from me, hopefully.  Work schedule permitting.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 27, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> So it looks like the Sundown crew is now:
> 
> Greg
> bvibert
> ...


Not sure how many I will make. The last ferry is at 9:00 so I would have to leave by 7:45... But I will get a few in.


----------



## Greg (Jul 27, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Not sure how many I will make. The last ferry is at 9:00 so I would have to leave by 7:45... But I will get a few in.


There may be a few instances where I head to the mountain right after work and get their before 6 pm so we'll be able to at least take a few runs.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 27, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> There may be a few instances where I head to the mountain right after work and get their before 6 pm so we'll be able to at least take a few runs.


That works well...Just give me some notice.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 28, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> There may be a few instances where I head to the mountain right after work and get their before 6 pm so we'll be able to at least take a few runs.



Depending on what mood my boss is in, I'm going to try to do the same.  If I'm in by 7 am, leave the office by 4 pm, geared up and on the lift by 5:30/5:45.  I just received final approval from the wife on a weekly ski night.  All she said was, "do what makes you happy."


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 28, 2006)

Grassi21 said:
			
		

> All she said was, "do what makes you happy."



Some may say that's a loaded comment.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 28, 2006)

That is what worries me a bit.  If all goes well she will be carrying our first child.  Once you factor in the hormones I could be in a world of S.  I think she is more upset that she won't be able to ski this season and I'm trying to get 20+ days in.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 28, 2006)

Grassi21 said:
			
		

> That is what worries me a bit.  If all goes well she will be carrying our first child.  Once you factor in the hormones I could be in a world of S.  I think she is more upset that she won't be able to ski this season and I'm trying to get 20+ days in.



The more I get to know you, Grassi, the more I think we're alike.  I'm having the same worries for the upcoming season.  Of course, I already bought my ASC pass for 06-07 so I can justify the trips if need be.


----------



## Greg (Jul 28, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> The more I get to know you, Grassi, the more I think we're alike.  I'm having the same worries for the upcoming season.  Of course, I already bought my ASC pass for 06-07 so I can justify the trips if need be.


Set the precedence now, fellas. I skied 24 days last season and we had a 3 year old and a newborn (born in January, just like our first...). My wife was very understanding about my need to ski and I only had a couple weeks of total non-skiing. I negotiated several night skiing sessions in return for doing night feedings and such. It's all about balance. If kids will be in the picture next season, do all the skiing you can this season.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 28, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Set the precedence now, fellas. I skied 24 days last season and we had a 3 year old and a newborn (born in January, just like our first...). My wife was very understanding about my need to ski and I only had a couple weeks of total non-skiing. I negotiated several night skiing sessions in return for doing night feedings and such. It's all about balance. If kids will be in the picture next season, do all the skiing you can this season.



Good advice. I think the wife is just mad that we won't be skiing together this season.  With the exception of three days over the past three years, we always ride the lift together.  She is my ski buddy!  uke: lol, don't mean to get all sentimental on ya'll.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 28, 2006)

Grassi21 said:
			
		

> Good advice. I think the wife is just mad that we won't be skiing together this season.



That was my wife's biggest gripe when she was pregnant two season's ago.  Actually that was her bigget gripe last season too...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 28, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> The more I get to know you, Grassi, the more I think we're alike.  I'm having the same worries for the upcoming season.  Of course, I already bought my ASC pass for 06-07 so I can justify the trips if need be.



I'm locking in now too.  I'm going to do a Savings Card at Sundown and a season pass at Butternut or Catamount.  I think 50% off each Wed. night will be worth the cost of the card (plus the discount on weekends if I decide to stay local).  The passes at Butter and Cata are so cheap that it would be worth it if I go every other weekend, or every third weekend as the wife progresses in her pregnancy.  Being a "high" intermediate I'm having trouble investing the money and travel time needed for an ASC pass.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 28, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> That was my wife's biggest gripe when she was pregnant two season's ago.  Actually that was her bigget gripe last season too...



We did group two group trips to Killington last year that were fun.  But the most memorable days for us were at Sundown.  We would leave the dogs around 8 AM at day-care (don't make fun of me), ski for 3/4 of a day, grab lunch at that little restaurant/bar in down-town New Hartford, and then pick-up the doggies and chill for the rest of the evening.  The nice thing is that we are trying to move closer to both of our parents and will have child and dog care nearby for our ski trips.


----------



## Greg (Jul 28, 2006)

Grassi21 said:
			
		

> I'm locking in now too.  I'm going to do a Savings Card at Sundown and a season pass at Butternut or Catamount.  I think 50% off each Wed. night will be worth the cost of the card (plus the discount on weekends if I decide to stay local).  The passes at Butter and Cata are so cheap that it would be worth it if I go every other weekend, or every third weekend as the wife progresses in her pregnancy.  Being a "high" intermediate I'm having trouble investing the money and travel time needed for an ASC pass.


Nice! Do some searches on Catamount vs. Butternut. Personally, I'd do Catamount - more challenging terrain, although less terrain. Butternut is a good cruiser mountain with a few more trails, and better grooming/snowmaking. Catamount offers more pitch and more bumps, and probably less crowded overall.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 28, 2006)

Never skied Butternut but Catamount is a great little place. I would bet by the end of this year would would out grow Butternut.


----------



## Greg (Jul 28, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Never skied Butternut but Catamount is a great little place. I would bet by the end of this year would would out grow Butternut.


Don't know about that. Butternut is a *very *popular family place. Ski it on MLK weekend if you want to see how crowded it can get. Great for beginners and they offer a great product for their core market: families and beginners. If you're looking for a bit more challenge, go to Catamount.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 28, 2006)

The difference in distance from Trumbull to either hill is negligible (if we move to one of the towns we are considering we will be even closer).  I will most likely opt for the more challenging of the 2.  My goal is to hit central or northern VT at the end of the season and be able to explore more of the mountain and challenge myself.  Thanks for the info. guys.


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 28, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> So it looks like the Sundown crew is now:
> 
> Greg
> bvibert
> ...


 
I guess that loafer03 will be making a few trips with me as well.:wink:


----------



## Greg (Jul 28, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I guess that loafer03 will be making a few trips with me as well.:wink:


You never know. So might loafer2B...


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 28, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> You never know. So might loafer2B...


 
I am pretty sure that my wife and I have decided that one child is enough, but you never know.


----------



## Greg (Jul 28, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure that my wife and I have decided that one child is enough, but you never know.


I meant _my _loafer2B...


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 28, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> I meant _my _loafer2B...


 
Okay, because that could be interpreted either way.:smile: 

One junior loafer on my end is enough:grin:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 28, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Nice! Do some searches on Catamount vs. Butternut. Personally, I'd do Catamount - more challenging terrain, although less terrain. Butternut is a good cruiser mountain with a few more trails, and better grooming/snowmaking. Catamount offers more pitch and more bumps, and probably less crowded overall.


It probably not an issue in this case, but it's worth pointing out that Catamount also offers night skiing, while Butternut does not.


----------



## Greg (Jul 28, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> It probably not an issue in this case, but it's worth pointing out that Catamount also offers night skiing, while Butternut does not.


That too.


----------



## madskier6 (Jul 28, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Don't know about that. Butternut is a *very *popular family place. Ski it on MLK weekend if you want to see how crowded it can get. Great for beginners and they offer a great product for their core market: families and beginners. If you're looking for a bit more challenge, go to Catamount.



Greg is right about Butternut and families (when is Greg not right about most things?).  Butternut is where all my children learned to really ski well and we had some great family times there.  Alas, we outgrew it, however, as the children got older (and better as skiers).  Now we ski in Vermont as much as we can.  I'd love to try Catamount though for the challenge.

I'm looking forward to these Wed night get togethers at Sundown.  It will be a nice mid-week break from the usual insanity.  Plus, I might bring one or two of my children with me on occasion, if that's allowed.


----------



## Greg (Jul 28, 2006)

madskier6 said:
			
		

> (when is Greg not right about most things?)


Ha! that's funny. What? Are you looking for free tix or something... 



			
				madskier6 said:
			
		

> Plus, I might bring one or two of my children with me on occasion, if that's allowed.


Of course. See above. loafer89 will be bringing his little companion at times...


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 29, 2006)

If I could make a suggestion to you Greg, I would reccomend that you take your daughter to Mohawk as they have a carpet lift area with a short slope that is corraled in and safe from the rest of the mountain. This is where we taught our son to ski at 23 months of age and he picked up on skiing fairly quickly.


----------



## madskier6 (Jul 29, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Ha! that's funny. What? Are you looking for free tix or something...
> 
> Not looking for anything free, Greg.  After reading many posts, it just seems to me that your observations about certain ski areas are right on the money.  That's all.  I didn't mean that you're right all the time or that I always agree with your opinions.  Just that you seem to know a lot about the attributes of various Northeastern ski resorts.  That is a very helpful resource to have here, especially coming from the Administrator/Founder of AZ.
> 
> The weekly get togethers at Sundown this season should be fun.


----------



## Greg (Jul 29, 2006)

madskier6 said:
			
		

> Not looking for anything free, Greg.  After reading many posts, it just seems to me that your observations about certain ski areas are right on the money.  That's all.  I didn't mean that you're right all the time or that I always agree with your opinions.  Just that you seem to know a lot about the attributes of various Northeastern ski resorts.  That is a very helpful resource to have here, especially coming from the Administrator/Founder of AZ.
> 
> The weekly get togethers at Sundown this season should be fun.


Thanks for the kind words. I know a decent amount about the ones I've been to, I guess...


----------



## Greg (Jul 29, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> If I could make a suggestion to you Greg, I would reccomend that you take your daughter to Mohawk as they have a carpet lift area with a short slope that is corraled in and safe from the rest of the mountain. This is where we taught our son to ski at 23 months of age and he picked up on skiing fairly quickly.


Thanks for the advise. Will have to consider Mohawk more now. Both Sundown and Mohawk are equidistant for us (about 25 minutes) so my girls should get a fair amount of exposure to these great feeder hills in the coming years....


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 29, 2006)

Mohawk has a program for 4 year old children as well, that they call Parents & Tots and it teaches the parent how to ski with their child. My son took a private leasson there because of his age. We liked the area because it was totally isolated from the rest of the ski area.


----------



## Greg (Jul 29, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Mohawk has a program for 4 year old children as well, that they call Parents & Tots and it teaches the parent how to ski with their child.


Now that sounds cool. I believe the Sundown Puffins programs encourages parents to tag along. After all, how are you supposed to know how to reinforce what the instructor tels them if you're not there? Abby is excited for winter!


----------



## Greg (Jul 30, 2006)

Brian and I took a hike around Sundown this morning. TR is *HERE*; Pics are *HERE*. It just got us more psyched for the ski season!!!


----------



## 2knees (Jul 31, 2006)

I was checking out your pics (very nice btw) and I was always under the erroneous assumption that was Barkhampstead Reservoir that you could see.   You learn something everyday.


----------



## Greg (Jul 31, 2006)

2knees said:
			
		

> I was checking out your pics (very nice btw) and I was always under the erroneous assumption that was Barkhampstead Reservoir that you could see.   You learn something everyday.


http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&om=1&ll=41.887966,-72.952909&spn=0.045367,0.080509

Toggle between map and satellite to see Sundown's relation to the lake. It's kind of one and the same. It looks like the Reservoir is just a damned portion north of Lake McDonough.


----------



## Greg (Aug 15, 2006)

3 1/2 months!!!!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 1, 2006)

Meatheads hit the rails at ski sundown..Scroll down 5 pictures.

http://www.meatheadfilms.com/articles/2006_Photo_Spectacular/


----------



## bvibert (Sep 1, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> Meatheads hit the rails at ski sundown..Scroll down 5 pictures.
> 
> http://www.meatheadfilms.com/articles/2006_Photo_Spectacular/



Good find!  I wonder if there are going to be any Sundown scenes in the latest movie?


----------



## Greg (Sep 5, 2006)

Cool! Under 3 months!


----------



## loafer89 (Sep 5, 2006)

I just sold my house today and we are going into contract this week, so it's looking real good for lots of skiing at Sundown this winter. I am now up here at work in Bloomfield four days a week and commute home with the ferry until our house is finished in December.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 5, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> I just sold my house today and we are going into contract this week, so it's looking real good for lots of skiing at Sundown this winter. I am now up here at work in Bloomfiled four days a week and commute home with the ferry until our house is finished in December.



Congrats!  Where in CT are you heading?  We went the other route.  We sold our house in Trumbull before finding a new home.  We ended up in Southbury.  Its 45 minutes from Sundown.


----------



## loafer89 (Sep 5, 2006)

We are building our home in North Coventry close to I-84 in a community of 52 planned homes. I am 40 miles and about an hour away from Sundown.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 5, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> We are building our home in North Coventry close to I-84 in a community of 52 planned homes. I am 40 miles and about an hour away from Sundown.



That will be some change from LI.  We considered the new construction route but didn't want to deal with temporary housing and our 2 dogs.  Congrats again.  I feel your pain.  We close on Sept. 14.  I can't wait until its over...


----------



## loafer89 (Sep 5, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> That will be some change from LI. We considered the new construction route but didn't want to deal with temporary housing and our 2 dogs. Congrats again. I feel your pain. We close on Sept. 14. I can't wait until its over...


 
The best change will be that I finally live on the mainland for the first time in my life, and skiing will be so much easier to get to. Property taxes will be half of what I pay now and the new house will cost alot less than the one I just sold.

My father lives up here already, so I stay at his house until mine is completed and our closing date is not until November 15th, so we have time to finish our new home. I am just happy to finally leave Long Island, but not necessarily New York State.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 5, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> I just sold my house today and we are going into contract this week, so it's looking real good for lots of skiing at Sundown this winter. I am now up here at work in Bloomfield four days a week and commute home with the ferry until our house is finished in December.


Thats a hard commute!! Congrats on selling the house.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 5, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> The best change will be that I finally live on the mainland for the first time in my life, and skiing will be so much easier to get to. Property taxes will be half of what I pay now and the new house will cost alot less than the one I just sold.
> 
> My father lives up here already, so I stay at his house until mine is completed and our closing date is not until November 15th, so we have time to finish our new home. I am just happy to finally leave Long Island, but not necessarily New York State.



Ahhh, it was a sad day when I exchanged my NY State driver's license in for a CT one.  I have lived in CT for 5 years and will probably do so for another 15 - 20.  But, I will always be a NYer.


----------



## loafer89 (Sep 5, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> Thats a hard commute!! Congrats on selling the house.



Thanks, but the commute is not so bad as I live 10 minutes away from the ferry terminal in Port Jeff, and the office is a hour drive from Bridgeport.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 15, 2006)

just an fyi  for anyone new to the area or those who are going to do this and dont know about it, i have a shortcut that will save time. (assuming you're coming from 84 west)  Getting off 84 onto rt 4 at 6:00 or so is a nightmare on a weekday.  there are like 5 lights and the highway essentially turns into a one lane road.  If you take the rt 4 exit, turn right at the first light towards Uconn medical center.  follow that a couple of miles past the hospital.  You'll pass a mobil on your left and shortly after that turn left onto talcott notch.  Follow this all the way to the end on rt 10.  You avoid all the mess of farmington center and the merge of 2 lanes to 1.  If you want you can also skip a chunk of 44 by turning left off of rt 10 at the first light you encounter.  It's the fischer meadow rec area or something like that.  I think the road is called Avon Old Farms Rd but dont hold me to that.  follow that to rt 167 and turn right onto 167.  It brings you out on rt 44 up near canton.


----------



## Greg (Sep 15, 2006)

I'll be a pass holder this season. I can't wait. We should be within the 2 1/2 month mark!


----------



## madskier6 (Sep 15, 2006)

Greg said:


> I'll be a pass holder this season. I can't wait. We should be within the 2 1/2 month mark!



Is this a new development, Greg, or have you been contemplating a Sundown pass for awhile?


----------



## Greg (Sep 15, 2006)

madskier6 said:


> Is this a new development, Greg, or have you been contemplating a Sundown pass for awhile?



Not really a new development. Let's just say I didn't actually *buy* it.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 15, 2006)

Greg said:


> We should be within the 2 1/2 month mark!


Did they say when they will start seeding the bumps?


----------



## Greg (Sep 15, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> Did they say when they will start seeding the bumps?



I haven't heard anything specific. I have to imagine they will only do it when they think they're sustainable. It all will depend on the weather. They didn't get going for the season last year until mid-February. I really hope they set them up early and they last this year, but again, it all depends on any thaw-freezes...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2006)

Greg said:


> I haven't heard anything specific. I have to imagine they will only do it when they think they're sustainable. It all will depend on the weather. They didn't get going for the season last year until mid-February. I really hope they set them up early and they last this year, but again, it all depends on any thaw-freezes...



IIRC they had tried to set them up earlier, but had to mow them down and start over due to the weather...


----------



## Greg (Oct 4, 2006)

Okay. I guess it's safe to say that we're right at the two month mark! Woohoo!


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 4, 2006)

Greg said:


> Okay. I guess it's safe to say that we're right at the two month mark! Woohoo!



The new position I'm starting in November will give me the flexibility to set my schedule.  I'm planning on getting in around 7:30ish on Wednesdays so I can be out by 3:30ish.  I don't plan on missing many Wed. AZ gathering, even if its just me.


----------



## Greg (Oct 4, 2006)

And just in case you guys needed some pics to get pumped. Here ya go. Enjoy!

*12/17/04 - Opening Day 2004-05*






*12/17/04 - Nor'easter*





*12/17/04 - The result of 60 straight hours of snowmaking*





*1/23/05 - Gunbarrel:*





*1/23/05 - View from Stinger:*





*1/23/05 - Nice lines, skier's right on Stinger:*





*1/23/05 - bvibert on Stinger (first day I met Brian):*





*1/23/05 - Me on Canyon Run:*





*12/3/05 - Opening Night 2005-06!*





*12/3/05 - BeanoNYC's first Sundown visit*


----------



## Greg (Oct 4, 2006)

*12/9/05 - Greg, Powder Day!* 





*12/9/05 - Brian, Powder Day!* 





*2/15/06 - 2knees, Day 2 on Noreaster Bumps*





*2/15/06 -Greg, Day 2 on Noreaster Bumps*





*2/15/06 - Pat rocking out*


----------



## Greg (Oct 4, 2006)

*2/15/06 - Greg on Nor'easter*





*2/15/06 - Pat on Nor'easter*





*2/24/06 - Sundown Night Skiing - Nor'easter bumps in their prime!*










Indeed, folks! This little 625' vert hill delivers a ton of fun. Come join us!!!

   :beer:


----------



## loafer89 (Oct 4, 2006)

Indeed. I have had more fun on ocassion on a hill with less tall 1000' of vertical than on a much larger mountain. It's all about what is packed into the mountain that counts.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 4, 2006)

I would like see Stinger as it was on 1/23/05.  Terrain parks are hot and I think Sundown does a great job satisfying this target audience.  But that trail would we sweet sans terrain features.


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 4, 2006)

Man, how did I miss this thread! 
I'm thinking I might have to make the drive at least once during the week this upcoming season.  Sundown has some good stuff that is still challenging for me, so it's all good.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 5, 2006)

Awesome pics Greg!  Now I'm really stoked, those pics bring back some fond memories.


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> I would like see Stinger as it was on 1/23/05.  Terrain parks are hot and I think Sundown does a great job satisfying this target audience.  But that trail would we sweet sans terrain features.


Stinger is arguably one of Sundown's best trails - decent pitch, and a few nice turns. It's not overly wide like Gunbarrel either. The issue is that Sundown just lacks terrain and has to put the park somewhere. However, my read of the Sundown Challenge is that they are planning to cut a new trail for the terrain park. That would be the best option. I was up there over the summer and didn't see any trail clearing so I doubt much will change this season. With that said, Stinger can still be fun even with the terrain park. On one powder day, I skied skier's left, right along the trees and found some sweet lines without getting in the way of anyone hitting the park elements:






Granted, that was early December there weren't many elements on the run that early in the season anyway.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 6, 2006)

Greg said:


> Stinger is arguably one of Sundown's best trails - decent pitch, and a few nice turns. It's not overly wide like Gunbarrel either. The issue is that Sundown just lacks terrain and has to put the park somewhere. However, my read of the Sundown Challenge is that they are planning to cut a new trail for the terrain park. That would be the best option. I was up there over the summer and didn't see any trail clearing so I doubt much will change this season. With that said, Stinger can still be fun even with the terrain park. On one powder day, I skied skier's left, right along the trees and found some sweet lines without getting in the way of anyone hitting the park elements:
> 
> Granted, that was early December there weren't many elements on the run that early in the season anyway.



We took one run down Stinger at the end of the season.  I liked the feel of the trail but it was very icy that day and covered with elements.  Looking forward to some early Dec. runs at Sundown this season.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 6, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> We took one run down Stinger at the end of the season.  I liked the feel of the trail but it was very icy that day and covered with elements.  Looking forward to some early Dec. runs at Sundown this season.




yeah, even though you can still ski the edges of stinger, once the park is really set up, the kids sideslip everything before and after the hits.  They basically strip the trail completely of any snow.  You can hear them skidding down as you ride the lift.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 6, 2006)

2knees said:


> yeah, even though you can still ski the edges of stinger, once the park is really set up, the kids sideslip everything before and after the hits.  They basically strip the trail completely of any snow.  You can hear them skidding down as you ride the lift.



That sounds is like nails on a chalk board.


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2006)

2knees said:


> yeah, even though you can still ski the edges of stinger, once the park is really set up, the kids sideslip everything before and after the hits.  They basically strip the trail completely of any snow.  You can hear them skidding down as you ride the lift.



I've found that snow on terrain park trails can be very good right along the trees, mostly due to the fact that the park rats push all that LGR to the sides. Grassi - as you build your skill set, you will feel more comfortable making short turns right along the trees, where normally the best snow can be found.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 6, 2006)

Greg said:


> I've found that snow on terrain park trails can be very good right along the trees, mostly due to the fact that the park rats push all that LGR to the sides. Grassi - as you build your skill set, you will feel more comfortable making short turns right along the trees, where normally the best snow can be found.



The sides of the trail are like my brass ring.  Since most of my days will be in CT and Southern New England I will need to take advantage of the sides.


----------



## loafer89 (Oct 6, 2006)

I just had to ask if kids are allowed to join in on our mid week get togethers, because skiing without my son would be asking for trouble:wink: 

I work only 20 miles away from Sundown and could probably be there at 5:30 - 6:00pm.


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> I just had to ask if kids are allowed to join in on our mid week get togethers, because skiing without my son would be asking for trouble:wink:


Of course he's "allowed"...


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 6, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> I just had to ask if kids are allowed to join in on our mid week get togethers, because skiing without my son would be asking for trouble:wink:
> 
> I work only 20 miles away from Sundown and could probably be there at 5:30 - 6:00pm.



Wouldn't bother me.  After reading about all of the mountains you guys have skied, I'm thinking he can probably show me a thing or two.  ;-)


----------



## loafer89 (Oct 6, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> Wouldn't bother me. After reading about all of the mountains you guys have skied, I'm thinking he can probably show me a thing or two. ;-)


 
Well despite all the skiing he has done he still is very conservative with his skiing speed, so I do not want to hold anyone up. But Sundown is small enough for him to make some turns on his own.

He is already nagging his old man for some October turns October would be his 9th month of skiing.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 6, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> Well despite all the skiing he has done he still is very conservative with his skiing speed, so I do not want to hold anyone up. But Sundown is small enough for him to make some turns on his own.
> 
> He is already nagging his old man for some October turns October would be his 9th month of skiing.


He made it down Jericho...Sundown should be a breeze for him.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 6, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> Well despite all the skiing he has done he still is very conservative with his skiing speed, so I do not want to hold anyone up. But Sundown is small enough for him to make some turns on his own.
> 
> He is already nagging his old man for some October turns October would be his 9th month of skiing.




he's not going to hold anyone up, we may hold him up.   Bring him with you definitely.


----------



## loafer89 (Oct 6, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> He made it down Jericho...Sundown should be a breeze for him.


 

He hates Gunbarrel, so I am not going to fight him with that trail, but maybe I can get him into some moguls again.


----------



## madskier6 (Oct 6, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> I just had to ask if kids are allowed to join in on our mid week get togethers, because skiing without my son would be asking for trouble:wink:



I'll be bringing one or two of my children on occasion so you won't be alone.  How old is your son?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 6, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> He hates Gunbarrel



Why?


----------



## loafer89 (Oct 6, 2006)

He skied it with me last January and took a fall while trying to ski on some boilerplate, so he is shy of that trail and it is fairly steep in parts.

Warren has his reasons for things, so I try hard not to push him too much. I am happy that I got him down from 11,000' at Mammoth, but he really wanted to do that anyway and ride the gondola.


----------



## loafer89 (Oct 6, 2006)

madskier6 said:


> I'll be bringing one or two of my children on occasion so you won't be alone. How old is your son?


 
My son is 6 and will be 7 in late January.


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> He skied it with me last January and took a fall while trying to ski on some boilerplate, so he is shy of that trail and it is fairly steep in parts.
> 
> Warren has his reasons for things, so I try hard not to push him too much. I am happy that I got him down from 11,000' at Mammoth, but he really wanted to do that anyway and ride the gondola.



Nice. No sense in pressuring the kid. Sounds like the approach I plan to take with my daughter this season. If we can get out for 60 minutes at a stretch, I'll be happy. Actually, even less than that is fine. She's still only 3 so she won't be at any Wed. nights.


----------



## madskier6 (Oct 7, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> My son is 6 and will be 7 in late January.



Cool.  My youngest son is 8 (9 in March).  The other gung-ho skier (snowboarder actually) among my children will be 13 in November.  I'll bring one or both of them on Wednesdays from time to time.  It should be fun.


----------



## loafer89 (Oct 8, 2006)

The plan right now is to send our son to private school near the office in Windsor, so he will be close by and easy to drop off/pick up from work. That being the case I will probably be bringing him with me 50% of the time after school, though we may only stay until 8pm at the latest in order to get him home by 9.

I have not done the drive to Sundown from work, but it is only 20 miles. Rush hour traffic may make it a hassle.


----------



## madskier6 (Oct 8, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> The plan right now is to send our son to private school near the office in Windsor, so he will be close by and easy to drop off/pick up from work. That being the case I will probably be bringing him with me 50% of the time after school, though we may only stay until 8pm at the latest in order to get him home by 9.
> 
> I have not done the drive to Sundown from work, but it is only 20 miles. Rush hour traffic may make it a hassle.



My office is also in Windsor so I'll be doing that same drive.  I can't imagine there would be that much traffic (even during rush hour) going from Windsor out to Sundown.  I also have not done the drive myself but I'd be surprised if it gets that congested.


----------



## loafer89 (Oct 8, 2006)

madskier6 said:


> My office is also in Windsor so I'll be doing that same drive. I can't imagine there would be that much traffic (even during rush hour) going from Windsor out to Sundown. I also have not done the drive myself but I'd be surprised if it gets that congested.


 

Hopefully you are correct although Mapquest has it taking 40 minutes to drive the 21 miles to the ski area from Bloomfield. Canton has alot of traffic lights and it can take 5-10 minutes just to get through there if it is congested. We where looking for a house there and decided against it as one lane roads would make me crazy after a while.

I preffer to fly along on a highway as the rest of the people from Connecticut seem to do:-o  I find myself doing 75-85mph, or even more just to keep pace with the majority of the traffic on I-91 and I-84.


----------



## Greg (Oct 22, 2006)

Picked up my pass on Friday so I'm ready to go. The guns are out. They installed a nice new patio made up of pavers between the shop and the deck. The mountain is waiting for cold and the word is some tweaks to the snowmaking system should allow for efficient snowmaking. Pray for cold and an early opening.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 23, 2006)

I noticed the guns too.  I had my pic taken for my savings card.  My hike this weekend was the first time I hiked a ski area.  Its really cool to see what we get to ski over in the winter.


----------



## loafer89 (Oct 26, 2006)

I am wondering which ski area, Sundown or Wachusett will be easier and more convenient to get to. Sundown is 42 miles away but takes 48 minutes to get to while Wachusett is 72 miles away, but only takes one hour and 8 minutes to get to according to my GPS.

Wachusett seems to be nearly 90% highway from Coventry.


----------



## Greg (Oct 26, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> I am wondering which ski area, Sundown or Wachusett will be easier and more convenient to get to. Sundown is 42 miles away but takes 48 minutes to get to while Wachusett is 72 miles away, but only takes one hour and 8 minutes to get to according to my GPS.
> 
> Wachusett seems to be nearly 90% highway from Coventry.



Traitor.


----------



## loafer89 (Oct 26, 2006)

Greg said:


> Traitor.


 
No, no I will do plenty of skiing at Sundown as it is very close to work. We have to move though first and Nancy is still pregnant in the wrong place, so I have a few priorities to take care of first.

By the way the exact survey altitude of my house is 815.6' so you have me beat.


----------



## loafer89 (Oct 26, 2006)

How much did you pay for the pass? With an ASC pass for both my son and I in hand another resort pass would be a little to much for our skiing budget. We hope to be in the new house by Thanksgiving, before the start of the season for Sundown.


----------



## Greg (Nov 8, 2006)

*It's coming!*

Okay. Time to bump this one again. Here's the crew again so far:

Greg
bvibert
ALLSKIING
2knees
loafer89
Grassi21
madskier6

Others are welcome. Feel free to reply to this thread. I'm hoping we can get started here in 3 or 4 weeks, November 29 or December 6. I've seen Sundown open as late as mid-December though, but you never know. Just a reminder - Sundown opened on December 3 and saw a 1' powder day on December 9 so it's close folks! I should be able to get to the mountain normally by 7:30; hopefully earlier some nights. On quality Wednesdays I will aim to head up straight from work and can be there as early as 5 pm. Again, the meeting spot will be at the sundeck at the top of every hour.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 8, 2006)

As said before...I will try to make a guest appearance or two.  Kinda hard as a teacher and being far away.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 8, 2006)

Greg said:


> I should be able to get to the mountain normally by 7:30; hopefully earlier some nights. On quality Wednesdays I will aim to head up straight from work and can be there as early as 5 pm. Again, the meeting spot will be at the sundeck at the top of every hour.



I will be there as soon as the night skiing session starts at 6 PM.  My goal is to leave the office by 4 pm so I can grab a bite to eat, digest, and leisurely make my way up there.  I plan on using every minute of that 6 - 10 night skiing window.  Due to a business trip, the first Wed. night I will be at Sundown will be 12/13.  I hope I get a chance to meet a few of you before December.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 8, 2006)

i'll probably be getting there in the 7 to 7:30 range.  Honestly, until they seed nor' easter, i probably wont be heading there every week, but once it's set up, it's ON.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 8, 2006)

I'll be able to make it there by 7:30ish on a few Wednesdays.  I'll probably be working Tues and Thurs nights so it'll be hard to get away from the family 3 nights in a row every week.


----------



## Greg (Nov 8, 2006)

2knees said:


> i'll probably be getting there in the 7 to 7:30 range.  Honestly, until they seed nor' easter, i probably wont be heading there every week, but once it's set up, it's ON.



Let's just pray for consistent cold, or at least consistent coolness. Based on *[POST="67127"]this post[/POST]* by Brian, it seems they had initially seeded Nor'easter in early January. But they must have had to mow them down during the crappy warm weeks that followed. Hopefully, we'll get a seeded run soon after the Christmas break!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 8, 2006)

Yup they definitely had them setup earlier and then had to mow them down due to poor weather...


----------



## madskier6 (Nov 9, 2006)

I should be able to make it to Sundown sometime between 6:30 and 7:00.  Not sure if I'll be able to make many Wednesdays in December but will start hitting it regularly in Jan. and Feb.  I'm looking forward to skiing with you folks.


----------



## ssusca (Nov 14, 2006)

Just stumbled upon this thread.  I’ll definitely try to make a few Wednesdays this year.  Probably won’t happen until January.  The problem will be with my wife and my 3 year old daughter.  My wife will be pissed that I get to go make some turns while she has to stay home and take care of Marlee.  For that reason, I don’t see it being an every week thing.  We may however be able to put the grandparents to work a couple of times and then we can both go.

I get out of work (in Hamden) around 5:00 so I can probably be all suited up and on the slopes by 6:30.


----------



## Greg (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice! Welcome!


----------



## Greg (Nov 28, 2006)

Some more consistent cold coming in this weekend. Maybe we can get started here on December 6? Worse case December 13.Only a couple weeks away!


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm staying in a hotel around Saint Lazare (spelling?) in Paris.  I saw a woman walking towards the train station with a ski boot bag over her shoulder.  I so badly wanted to hop a train South and check out the Alps.  But now that my wife officially can't ski this season I can't drag her down there with me.

I'm praying for some snow making temps.  I'd like to hit something in CT or MA 12/9 or 10.  If my wife doesn't have to travel for business on 12/13 I will be able to make it.  It would suck to make my first turns at Hunter with the whole gang on 12/15.


----------



## Greg (Nov 29, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> I'm praying for some snow making temps.  I'd like to hit something in CT or MA 12/9 or 10.  If my wife doesn't have to travel for business on 12/13 I will be able to make it.  It would suck to make my first turns at Hunter with the whole gang on 12/15.



I'm going _somewhere _on Friday, 12/8. Most likely Hunter or Jiminy...


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 29, 2006)

Greg said:


> I'm going _somewhere _on Friday, 12/8. Most likely Hunter or Jiminy...



My flight lands on Friday.  I am hoping that Cata is open that weekend so I can get my pass and get a 1/2 day of turns in.  If not fingers crossed for Sundown, if not Jiminy.


----------

